# صدور كتاب عن معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي



## الكيميائي النجيب (4 فبراير 2009)

صدرت عن الدار العلمية للنشر والتوزيع كتاب جديد عن معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي​​نبذة عن الكتاب والابواب​يتناول الكتاب التقنيات الحديثة لمعالجة مياة الصرف الصناعي المختلفة باسلوب علمي , مع الاهتمام بذكر اكثر من خمسة عشرة مثال تطبيقي علي الصناعات المختلفة منها الصناعات النسيجية والغذائية وصناعية البويات والاسمدة والصناعات المعدنية ومعالجة المخلفات المشعة وغيرها .
لذا ارجو من الله عزوجل ان يجد كل المهتمين بالمجال الصناعي ما يفيدهم علي الارتقاء بعمليات تنقية ومعالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي داخل المصانع والمنشأت الصناعية . 
والي المهندسين والكيميائيين والفنيين العاملين في مجالات معالجة المياه داخل المصانع المختلفة , راجيا ان يجدوا في هذا الكتاب برغم تواضع محتواه ما يمكنهم لمزيد من الجهد والاجتهاد لرفع مستوي مشاريع معالجة المياه في مصر والعالم العربي .
​​* وقد تم اعداد الكتاب في ثمانية ابواب:- *
*الباب الاول طبيعة و خصائص مياه الصرف الصناعي*

الباب الثاني تقنيات معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي
الباب الثالث معالجة الحمأءة (الرواسب) والتخلص منها
الباب الرابع تطهير مياه الصرف الصناعي 
الباب الخامس الاستفادة والتخلص من مياه الصرف الصناعي
الباب السادس تشغيل محطات الصرف الصناعي 
الباب السابع القوانين واللوائح المنظمة للصرف الصناعي في مصر
الباب الثامن المصطلحات العلمية والمراجع


الباب الأول يعطي مقدمة شاملة عن طبيعة وخصائص مياه الصرف الصناعي وكذلك محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي , مع شرح لبعض المصطلحات المستخدمة والشائعة في معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي مثل الأكسجين الحيوي الممتص والأكسجين الكيمائي المستهلك والمواد الصلبة الكلية ........الخ ,والتأثيرات البيئية لمياه الصرف الصناعي .
ويوضح هذا الباب ايضا اهمية الحاجة الي اقامة محطات معالجة الصرف الصناعي للتوافق مع المعايير البيئية العالمية والمصرية للتوافق مع القوانين للصرف علي المسطحات المائية مثل النيل والبحر والترع والمجاري أو اعادة استخدام مياه الصرف المعالج كما يبين الطرق الشائعة لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي .

الباب الثاني يشرح بالتفصيل اهم طرق وتكنولوجيات معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي التقليدية وغير التقليدية, والتي تشمل المعالجة الميكانيكية والفيزيائية والكيميائية والبيولوجية وكيفية وجود طرق متعددة في نظام معالجة واحد , مع توضيح مميزات وعيوب كل طريقة من طرق المعالجة المختلفة وذكر انسب طرق تشغيل تلك الطرق .

الباب الثالث وهو يشرح بالتفصيل مــعــالجـة الحمأءة (الرواسب) والتـخلص منها, والتي تشمل العمليات الاولية (التمهيدية) لمعالجة الحمأءة وطرق تثخين وتكثيف الحمأءة وتثبيت الحمأءة كمرحلة تالية والفصل الثاني يتناول تجفيف الحمأءة والاستخدامات المختلفة لها. 

الباب الرابع تطهير مياه الصرف الصناعي المعالجة الصناعي , ويتناول الفصل الاول تعريف التطهير ووسائلة الكيميائية والبيولوجية والفيزيائية , وكذلك ميكانيكية التطهير والعوامل التي تؤثر في كفاءه المطهرات وفعاليتها لتطهير مياه الصرف الصناعي . اما الفصل الثاني فهو يتناول طريقة التطهير بالكلور وكيفيته ومميزاته وعيوبة والعوامل المؤثرة في فاعليته . وايضا التطهير بالاوزون ومميزاته , كما ذكرنا المقارنة بين خواص اكثر المطهرات شيوعا في الأستخدام.

الباب الخامس الاستفادة والتخلص من مياه الصرف الصناعي ,  وهو يتناول في الفصل الاول اعادة استخدام مياه الصرف المعالجة وتقنيات المعالجة الثلاثية المتقدمة لمياه الصرف , اما الفصل الثاني فيشرح النموذج المتكانل لمشروع معالجة مياه صرف صناعي هذا بالاضافة الي دراسة معالجة الصرف الصناعي لصناعات عديدة متنوعة مثل الصناعات النسيجية وصناعة الورق والصناعات الغذائية .

الباب السادس تشغيل محطات الصرف الصناعي ,  وهو خاص بعــمــلــيــات التــشــغــيــل لوحدات مـــعــالجة مــيــاه الــصــرف , ويشرح الفصل الاول كيفية تشغيل وحدات المعالجة داخل المحطات عن طريق الملاحظة البصرية والفحوصات التحليلية كما يذكر هذا الباب ايضا قواعد الامن والسلامة داخل المعامل ومخاطر المواد الكيميائية . 
كما يذكر الفصل الثاني امثلة عملية تطبيقية لبعض مشاكل المعالجة وطرق معالجتها والتغلب عليها . وتأثير صرف المخلفات الصناعية علي شبكة المجاري العامة وعلي محطات المعالجة.

الباب السابع القوانين واللوائح المنظمة للصرف الصناعي في مصر

الباب الثامن المصطلحات العلمية والمراجع العربية والاجنبية 

كما يعد هذا الكتاب من المراجع الهامة المتخصصة في معالجة مياه الصرف , حيث تمتاز موضوعاته بكونها مفيدة ونافعة لكل من يقرأها من المتخصصين أو الراغبين في التزود بالعلم والثقافة. 
المستفيدون من هذا الكتاب
موضوعات الكتاب من الموضوعات الهامة التي تفيد العديد من المتخصصين والعاملين بالمجالات الاتية:
- معالجة المياه والصرف.
- الصناعات ومكافحة التلوث الصناعي.
- التحكم في تلوث المياه.
- العلوم البيئية. 
- الهندسة الصحية والبيئية .
- الصحة البيئية.
وارجو من الله ان اكون قد وفقت في معالجة موضوعات هذه الكتاب وان يحقق سبحانه وتعالي الاهداف المرجوة من اعداده , وان تكون مفيدة ونافعة لكل من يقرأها من المتخصصين أو الراغبين في التزود بالعلم والثقافة تحت شعار مزيد من الاصدارت العلمية الحديثة بلغتنا العربية الجميلة .​وما توفيقي الا بالله عليه توكلت واليه انيب.​ 
مقدمه لسيادتكم 
احمد السروي 
استشاري معالجة مياه 


الكتاب متوفر لدي 
 مكتبة الدار العلمية 
19 ش 26 يوليو وسط البلد القاهرة 
25750819


----------



## مهندس النهضة (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك واتمنى أن نرى الكتاب قريبا


----------

